# Good harness?



## Spot (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

In a while I am hoping to get a harness for the new bun I'm getting.Would this harness be ok? http://www.petlanddiscounts.com/detail.asp?product_id=272523


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer these: 

http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...shoppingdotcom&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=503076

The jacket is mesh so the rabbit's insulating coat can breathe. The closure is a soft velcro with a padded snap lock. Very secure.

http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/lipadahaandl.html

This one is awesome (as well as fashionable). It's good for larger medium to large rabbits. It's step-in harness is easy to put one. Just step in and move the slide to secure. The built in lead is nice so you never have to search for it. It also has swivel hardware that eliminates the need to constantly untwist the lead because your rabbit in running in circles or doing binkies.  I like it because the harness is a made of a strap rather than a thin cord. 

Though, for a very small rabbit that is not very strong headed or very mellow, the one in your link would work okay.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer an H style harness. They are light and don't cover too much of the rabbits back and my rabbits don't even notice the harness. Most also have the clips at the top so it is easy to put on. It is also easy to adjust and won't tighten when on the rabbit. 









A figure 8 harness is not safe for a rabbit. It can tighten if the rabbit pulls on the leash and choke the rabbit. Any harness that is all one piece is not safe. 

I also don't like the rope harnesses (like the one you posted) as they can still choke a rabbit. The rope is thin compared to a thicker webbing of other harnesses. 

The step in harnesses can be used, but they need to be fitted properly. As the holes are larger, it is easier for a rabbit to slip out. 

I also prefer to have a leash that can some apart form the harness. If the rabbit gets tangled, it is easier to take the leash off to untangle that rabbit. There may also be times when you just want the harness on, not the whole leash.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with Kate.  I much prefer an H-style harness, although I do have figure-8's that I used in the past before I got my H-style. 

Also, it's better to have a safe and reliable harness, than a "fashionable" one.  

Emily


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 7, 2010)

I use one like Kate's too. I have a figure 8 and a couple jacket harnesses too, but the H is more secure than the jackets and easier to put on than all of the others.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2010)

The string harness I had I think was that brand and it was awful, awkward, uncomfortable and downright dangerous. Pipp, a dwarf, got partially out of it and tripped up the first time an emergency (an approaching dog) popped up. 

I went to the *below* rainbow 'comfort' jacket-style 'stretchy stroller' harness (similar to Violet's) for her and that worked great, but bought the bigger version for Mike, a Flemish, and he ended up out of that one right away. 







I got another sturdy, less stretchy brand (meant for dogs), but I use the Stretchy Stroller leash. The most important thing I found about all the harnesses is to have a stretchy leash like the Comfort kind. 

My mini-rex Dill, the ultimate energizer bunny, used to absolutely love being out on a harness and would run flat out as far as he could exploring until the pressure started building, then he'd just change direction and run some more. 

I had poor Mike out on his very sturdy harness, but he went running off to explore when I had the non-stretchy lead and he was jerked back and went head over tail and hasn't been too enthusiastic about the harness ever since. 

Here's Mike with the new harness and old lead: 






I should try the kind Korr/Kate uses, seeing as I assume it gets a good work out with rabbit hopping meets and all? 

More feedback welcome!

EDITED FOR CLARITY

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Sarah93 (Jun 8, 2010)

I got two harnesses for my bunnies and tried them today.
It was these exact one as someone recommended above:

http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...shoppingdotcom&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=503076

I got them at petco for $10 each, they're mediums for my baby lionheads. I tightened the velco as tight as it can go though, lol
So I feel it will still fit as they grow..

Aslan was totally fine with it and he loved being able to hop around the room.
He didnt like it to much when I didnt let him hop under the bird cage, but I didnt yank real hard on him or anything :biggrin2:
I love the stretchy leashes...makes me feel much better.

Lea was another story though...she didnt freak out but she didnt love it when my sister put it on her. 
I'm going to work with her a little more to let her get comfortable in it.

Aslan is in it in his cage as we speak, I figured it'd be good for him to get a little more used to it, especially since hes the most relaxed in his cage/home.
I might try to him out in it outside tomorrow...
How do you guys prevent them from getting out of the harnesses?
I have it on tight enough that I feel he cant get out but not tight enough to hurt him. 
But I'm just worried cause I put him on my moms lap for a second and she didnt put her hands under his butt (I tell her to like 30 times a day...lol) and so he kind of wiggled and got out of it some how....:expressionless
So I'm just worried he'll get scared and manage to get out of it outside...then how do I catch him?
:?
That would be awful...:shock:
lol

Cause I live in a very rural area, great for a bunny to explore...but if he got off of it I dont know how I'd catch him...
should I just make it tighter?


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Violet Crumble wrote: *


> I prefer these:
> 
> http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/105630/?utm_source=shoppingdotcom&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=503076
> 
> ...



I have that same harness for my rabbits and I also have the figure 8 harness/leash. When I take my rabbits out they each get their harness/leash. When I get enough money I will buy another harness/leash like I got for Sweetie. She could not fit the harnesses that are made specifically for rabbits, because she is tiny, so I had to get a ferret harness.

The harness I got was a size small, that one is for Sweetie.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 8, 2010)

I find it difficult to get the vest harnesses tight enough. I did have one once and Korr managed to chew the clip on the neck part. Getting it tight enough each time you use it can be a pain. As you have small, young rabbits, it will probably be worse than an adult. I think I had the small size and it did fit Penelope (3.5 pound lionhead) when she was full grown.

I haven't had a rabbit escape from or chew the H harness. One of the advantages is that you don't have to get it the right size each time. You do have to make sure it isn't too tight, especially with growing buns. 

You might need to get a smaller harness while your buns grow a bit. If you can, bring them with you to try on harnesses. That way you can get the right size for them now.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 8, 2010)

My rabbits are full grown. They are one and a half years old. Sweetie is tiny. Prince is a little bigger than Sweetie, they are both dwarf rabbits.


----------



## Sarah93 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...yeah, I suppose I should have gotten smalls then?
I dont think I even saw smalls...lol
they had large in the rabbit section and medium in the ferret section.
So I went with the medium, I thought that would be the best fit as they grow?

Is there any way to make sure if cant slip off them?
Do any of you have a way of doing it?


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 8, 2010)

I see. I make sure that I get the harness as tight as I can get it without choking my Sweetie. She does slip out of it if I don't get it tight enough. I get it pretty tight around her abdomen/chest area, but she is still able to move around with it on. I just have the harness on her when I have her outside on a leash.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow.That's a lot of harnesses to look at!You've all been very helpful.Thanks!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 8, 2010)

You are welcome! Glad to help!


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know which one to pick.Which one would you recommend the most?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Ferrets have a totally different body shape, I'd be surprised if the ferret version fits properly. 

I think Korr has had the most experience with rabbits on a harness, so I'd probably try the H-style with a stretchy leash. 

A jacket style for rabbits or dogs is my second choice. 

The size will depend on the size of your rabbit. The 'small' Comfort brand fits my dwarf and the x-large fits my Flemish.

(The dog jackets came in all sorts of sizes based on weight I think).


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok thanks.I havea miniature pinscher with an adjustable harness and I'm sure I could adjust it to fit


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 8, 2010)

I would be careful with the ones made for dogs. The ones that have a hole for the head then the chest buckles can be tricky to fit rabbits. The head hole is hard to adjust to get it small enough for a rabbit and be able to fit over the head. If it is too big, a paw can get through the hole and that could cause injury. I have a small size of this kind for my dog that I tried to fit to my giant angoras. Even with making the neck smaller, it still didn't fit right. This is the kind I am talking about:





A harness where both the neck and chest strap are adjustable and have a clip would be best. The ring for the leash should be down the back not near the neck.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I would be careful with the ones made for dogs. The ones that have a hole for the head then the chest buckles can be tricky to fit rabbits. The head hole is hard to adjust to get it small enough for a rabbit and be able to fit over the head. If it is too big, a paw can get through the hole and that could cause injury. I have a small size of this kind for my dog that I tried to fit to my giant angoras. Even with making the neck smaller, it still didn't fit right. This is the kind I am talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is different than that.Mine has the spot where you put the head through then a strechy band goes in between the front legs goes back about 4 inches then comes up and snaps in the middle.The only bad thing is that the ring is near the neck.
[align=right]It looks similar to that but the band that goes around the neck is made a of stretchy material and the band that goes in between the legs is made of stretchy material.Sorry that I couldn't find and exact match[/align]
[align=right][/align]
[align=right]



[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

The jacket style that I got for dogs fits my Flemish, which is probably a different story than other bunnies. 

My dwarfs do fine with the Comfort brand for small rabbits but I'd like to try Korr/Kate's style, especially for my medium guys.

Which of the two pics is the one you're using, Kate? Do you have a brand name? 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

Im pretty sure that where the head goes in is way to big for the baby rabbit that I'm getting Friday or Saturday.I think I'd be further off to buy an actual rabbit harness.Would it be wise to start using the harness when I get the bun or when he/she is fully grown or close to it?


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2010)

Pipp: my female rabbit Sweetie will slip out of any harness that is not small or extra small. She is really tiny. She isn't a regular size lionhead. She is smaller than Prince. She is full grown and 3.5 pounds. I have found that ferret harnesses do fit the small breed rabbits.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 9, 2010)

Lillian has a Rogz cat harness. They can be bought at most pet stores. 






Korr and Penelope have Avenue/Hagen harnesses. They can be bought at most pet stores (check the cat area) or at Zeller and Walmart in Canada. These ones are used by most of the rabbits in the rabbit hopping club. The kitten size fits most small and medium rabbits. A medium size should be larger rabbits.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Lillian has a Rogz cat harness. They can be bought at most pet stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder if that one will fit my 5 month old lionhead??






The one she has on in this picture, she slipped right out of. 

Sorry this isn't my thread, but what size would be the best for a lionhead? I estimated wrong because of how fluffy they are and bought large


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely get a smaller one. If you have to, get a ferret one that looks like the one that your bunny has on, but it is smaller.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2010)

I would get a small one, from the looks of your rabbit. Your lionhead looks like the same size as my lionhead mix.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a smaller one but there's a picture of guinea pig using it. Maybe I can try that one?!

:thanks:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2010)

Try that and a ferret one that looks just like the one in your pic.


----------



## Spot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody!I'm going to go to town today so I can get supplies to rabbit proof the dog kennel so I can make it a rabbit run.I will try to stop by the pet store to see what harnesses they have


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the harness Gus has. He's a 7 1/2 lb rabbit, so a bigger bunny, and he's never slipped out of it yet. I believe you're supposed to fit it so you can just squeeze one finger between the harness and the rabbit's skin.

Also, the leashthat it comes with isonly 4 feet. MUCH too short! I got a retractable 10 foot small dog leash and it works AWESOME!

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## ~English~Lop~Lover~ (Aug 1, 2012)

I am getting an h harness for my english lop what size do I get 1/2"W; 12-20" Girth, 1/2"W; 9-14" Girth, Large (12" - 20"), Small (9" - 14"), Please reply.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the Lupine harness for Timmy in the smaller size (9-14). He's about 4.5 lbs and I have the neck strap maybe an inch or two from it's smallest and the chest strap maybe 6 inches from its smallest. Try getting a measurement around your rabbit's chest and order accordingly.


----------



## ~English~Lop~Lover~ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the help.


----------

